# Heat Tile Testing......



## MzJen (Jun 14, 2017)

ok so I'm sure this has been gone over a few (hundred) times, but I'd like to start my own thread 
I have finished initial construction of a heat tile - heat cord, zig zagged then sandwiched between 2 330mm ceramic tiles. Thermostat probe also sandwiched between the tiles set currently at 36c.
Using my temp gun I am getting around 33c in the centre of the tile, but the outer edging is only around 26ish, is this normal?.
Cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 15, 2017)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## MzJen (Jun 15, 2017)

Have managed to maintain temps all night  pretty happy so far. 
I have read a few very old threads about using "cor flute" as the heat cord spacer, just curious if anyone is currently still using this idea as it looked awesome. I believe the poster was SNOWMAN but I could be wrong


----------



## saximus (Jun 15, 2017)

I was a big proponent of corflute but it was/is very difficult to find in 10mm squares. Depending on the type of heat cord you have, you can get away with the 5mm stuff but it means cutting away the fat part of the insulation, exposing the wiring (an act that old Snowman and i had fairly vigorous argument about at the time ).
Really though, the corflute just allows you to get straight, even lines. Depending how you've secured the cord, your method is probably just as good.


----------



## MzJen (Jun 15, 2017)

Haven't been able to find any suppliers of 10mm 
Seeing as I am not an electrician I wouldn't even attempt to cut and re attach the probe.! 
I have attached using insulation tape ( the aluminium kind ).


----------



## BrownHash (Jun 16, 2017)

I built a shelf just the other day using 5mm core flute. You don't need to use 10mm or cut/shave down the end of the heat cord, just slice the coreflute and glue it down, using as a spacer. When I've got time I'll post some photos.


----------



## MzJen (Jun 17, 2017)

Does the corflute method work any different to routing out lines in melamine?


----------



## saximus (Jun 17, 2017)

Not really. The biggest advantage I think is that it is much more portable. I have a couple of "heat mats" made from it that have been super handy in emergencies


----------



## MzJen (Jun 17, 2017)

i do like the idea of portability as I like to change things up in my enclosures when I do a full scrub out


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Jun 23, 2017)

I use a heat cord zig zagging some raw MDF slatwall panel sandwiched with a tile  Works perfectly. Similar to picture except the slats are closer together on mine.


----------



## RickB (Sep 28, 2017)

I am just about to start making a heat tile for my Coastal.
These tips should really help


----------

